#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Downtown Kuala Lumpur - Sports Bars

## chassamui

I will be in KL this weekend meeting up with an old mate who is en route to 'stralia.
We are both big sports fans, so if anyone can point to a decent bar with Rugby Union/F1 coverage, we would be much obliged.

----------


## david44

I recall a few joints in Bukit Bintang with soccer on.
If you know Low Hat computer plaza there is a covered courtyard behind the western walls with international food etc.
They F! and premiership mad and unless sharing a rathole our hotel should have Astro Sports.I realize a bar is the best atmosphere like here

Front Page Sports Bar & Grill, Kuala Lumpur - Reviews & Photos - TripAdvisor

Mr Pumamanhot may be along to correct me although he may detained for exporting rubber into the wrong oriface in the ME

----------


## pseudolus

Malones tucked round the back of the twin towers / klcc / Suria mall is where I usually go. 

Malones KLCC | Malones Irish Restaurant and Bar, Lot G48, Ground Floor, Suria CC | Bars and pubs | Time Out Kuala Lumpur

Always a good crowd in there.

----------


## david44

Yes Malone's almost overlooking Simfona Lake good pick and can walk thru aircon mall to subway or plenty of taxis .

----------


## Loy Toy

Go to the Beach Club Chas just down from the Concorde hotel in the centre of the city.

They have the sports on plus many other long black haired distractions from many destinations.

----------


## chassamui

> long black haired distractions from many destinations.


As if. lol

It's going to be a blokes weekend. Ale, sport and grub. Loads of catching up to do, been a long time.

Maybe a jog in the park if it's safe. Thanks for the recommends everyone.

----------


## panama hat

> Go to the Beach Club Chas just down from the Concorde hotel in the centre of the city.
> 
> They have the sports on plus many other long black haired distractions from many destinations.


A novel way to describe Filipina hookers . . .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Wish I could help, Chas, but I spend pretty much zero time in the city and business sends me to KK from Thursday to Sunday . . . two days of which in Labuan to check out a newly purchased ship (by the company, not me)

----------


## pseudolus

> A novel way to describe Filipina hookers . .


Not many flippers in there now pal. Mostly mainland chinese, a few viets, handful of Thais. Allegedly.

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by OckerRocker
> 
> A novel way to describe Filipina hookers . .
> 
> 
> Not many flippers in there now pal. Mostly mainland chinese, a few viets, handful of Thais. Allegedly.


It's been a while . . . ok, more than a decade.  Age, mate . . . age.   Sigh

----------


## Loy Toy

> It's going to be a blokes weekend.


Ohhhhhhh.......... One of those hey?

Be sure not to post any pictures before breakfast!  :Smile: 




> A novel way to describe Filipina hookers


Obviously not been there for a long, long time.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chassamui

> Ohhhhhhh.......... One of those hey?  Be sure not to post any pictures before breakfast!


First time in country. When I heard my mate was passing through, I had a quick google on skyscanner. Air Asia return flights and 3 nights in a 5* backpacker hotel, for under 5k baht.
No brainer. (That will be me on the way back Monday). lol

----------


## Loy Toy

Just on the outskirts of the main city, actually overlooking KL CITY is a great village called Bangsar Baru.

Up market area in a community environment with fantastic pubs and restaurants.

That's where all the local ex-pats hang out and very safe.

----------


## terry57

> First time in country.


Have a good time Chas, KL is a great town full of friendly locals. 

Drinks wont be cheap is those sort of gaffs you are going to so be prepared. 

 The train goes straight into central station from the new KLCC2 . 

Jump that.

----------


## panama hat

> Obviously not been there for a long, long time.


Indeed, indeed . . . 




> Just on the outskirts of the main city, actually overlooking KL CITY is a great village called Bangsar Baru.
> 
> Up market area in a community environment with fantastic pubs and restaurants.
> 
> That's where all the local ex-pats hang out and very safe.


Yup, Bangsar is where the 'local' (expats living in KL as opposed to tourists) expats hang out - pubs, music = nice

----------


## kingwilly

.......

----------


## reddog

Mr loy toy has nailed it as in a good area to find bars etc,there would be sports televised there and also the foot paths do not have holes in them when you walk around pissed.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

Only been to KL once and I seem to remember the quality of the crumpet being pretty low, not that I was looking honestly guv and not that anybody here would sink to usch wretched depths I know  :sexy:

----------


## panama hat

> Oh really ?
> 
> Guess where I am now.


Got your sms - hope you're enjoying it - come to Labuan!   :Smile:   (If you want to talk boring O&G talk)

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> Oh really ?
> 
> Guess where I am now.
> 
> 
> Got your sms - hope you're enjoying it - come to Labuan!    (If you want to talk boring O&G talk)


No thanks.  Boring school teacher talk is far more exciting.



*and, according to google maps is 3 1/2 hours away by car.....

----------


## panama hat

Stood up by you again . . .  :gw bush:

----------


## terry57

^

Willy stood me up as well.

Onya Willy.   :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

Was here Thursday last week, lots Expats I know its a little late

*SOULed Out* 

SOULed OUT- casual dining and drinks in vibrant Kuala Lumpur ...www.asia-bars.com1600 × 1060Search by imageConceived  back in 1996 as a friendly neighbourhood cafe and bar, located in the  then newly developing KL residential area of Mont Kiara, SOULed OUT has  ...

----------


## chassamui

> Was here Thursday last week, lots Expats I know its a little late  SOULed Out  SOULed OUT- casual dining and drinks in vibrant Kuala Lumpur ... www.asia-bars.com1600 × 1060Search by image Conceived back in 1996 as a friendly neighbourhood cafe and bar, located in the then newly developing KL residential area of Mont Kiara, SOULed OUT has ...


I was at the airport checking in when you wrote this mate. lol

----------

